# Pinterest not working



## JRTemple (1 May 2020)

Hi, I'm trying to post pics from Pinterest, it says I can use Pinterest but when I do just the link appears and when I try to upload media it says not supported?

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/699043173400938209/


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 May 2020)

Hi!
Have you tried copy and paste?


----------



## Archie_tect (11 May 2020)

I'd try switching it off.... and leaving it.


----------

